# child exam after MVA



## riverloverjen38@yahoo.com (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello. I was wondering if I could get some feedback. I am trying to code a chart of a two year old that was brought into the ED after being involved in a rollover MVA. The child was found to be in perfect health with no injuries. What diagnosis code should I use for a primary diagnosis?


----------



## calicoder10 (Aug 25, 2016)

You can use Z04.1 Encounter for examination and observation following transportation accident with the V code for the MVA.

Thanks,
coder1013


----------



## riverloverjen38@yahoo.com (Aug 29, 2016)

aWWW. PERFECT. tHANK YOU!!!


----------

